# The kind of cougar "proof" we're looking for ....



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

On the tails of the other tremendously entertaining cougar thread (Me-sick:lol, this is the kind of event we're all waiting for here in MI ....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1022304


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

It is reassuring to know that cougars are that far away (way out in Minnesota). :lol: They couldn't possibly be here.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Just wait, some poor gullible email junky will get these sent to them from a friend of a friend...... that states this cat was hit in some small town in Michigan! There will be countless threads offered as proof. It won't take long. 
:lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Just wait, some poor gullible email junky will get these sent to them from a friend of a friend...... that states this cat was hit in some small town in Michigan! There will be countless threads offered as proof. It won't take long.
> :lol:


 
Buy that man a cigar!!!! New cougar thread just posted up in the general hunting section. (friends seen the picts) its the return of the Mesic cougar.

You are good!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MEL said:


> Buy that man a cigar!!!! New cougar thread just posted up in the general hunting section. (friends seen the picts) its the return of the Mesic cougar.
> 
> You are good!


This is gonna turn into the "Grand Rapids" Cougar.....


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I didn't read the link......you mean a cougar was hit in Grand Rapids Michigan?? 

Scott


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow! Cougars right in downtown Grand Rapids. It figures.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MEL said:


> Wow! Cougars right in downtown Grand Rapids. It figures.


Don't believe it? You ought to check out "The Bob" on a Tuesday night... 

...same ol' thread, same ol' jokes....

KW


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Brand new Mesic cougar thread just posted in general hunting. 
The Mesic cougar is getting alot of attention<<


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

MEL said:


> Wow! Cougars right in downtown Grand Rapids. It figures.


You guys are killin me ......... :lol:

It's going to be that much scarier in da woods this weekend!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I saw a cougar in Grand Rapids just the other night. Don't remember exactly where but I'm sure the poor college kid she had in tow remembers it vividly!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> This is gonna turn into the "Grand Rapids" Cougar.....


 She hot :evilsmile.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

bobcats and seen some big ones last week!!!!


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> I saw a cougar in Grand Rapids just the other night. Don't remember exactly where but I'm sure the poor college kid she had in tow remembers it vividly!


 If this is the same cougar that I'm thinking about he is a lucky man!!!:lol::lol::lol: and thats the only cougar in michigan!!!!


----------

